# Glycine Combat 6 Moonphase, any opinion or pictures from owners?



## l66666

Hi everyone,

I'd like to buy a Combat 6 Moonphase, even new or second-hand, but it's really hard in Italy to even see one from retailers, and there are very few pictures on the web.
So I ask you: what do you think of this watch if you own it (or compared to other Glycine you own): what about quality, everyday use, appearance and finishing, etc?
Furthermore I don't know which dial colour would be better... could you please post pictures of yours?

Every contribution would be greatly appreciated... thank you guys!


----------



## Dzelgris

Hey there,

I actually have a blue one that I bought off of Massdrop recently.

I think it's a lovely watch. It has much more presence than the manufacturers images suggest. The watch has a deeper look to it than I expected and the sapphire crystal is slightly domed.

The finishing and quality seems very good for a mid range watch. All the case work is tidy and the difference between the polished and brushed sections is very clear. The dial is well finished, I don't see any rough parts or dust, and the same goes for the movement (Which is a Glycine branded Sellita SW280, I believe).

I can only speak for the blue dial. The blue dial is quite dark; almost navy blue, but it really changes quite a lot depending on the lighting you are in. Warm light makes the dial shine a lovely purple color!

I don't like the default black crocodile grain strap, because it is too wide to look good as a dressy style strap. It doesn't really taper at the buckle at all. I replaced it with a Hirsch Liberty immediately. I also don't like how easy it is to get tiny scratches on the case. I guess that's just my problem but I wish there was just a little bit of scratch protection on the metal.


----------



## l66666

Dzelgris said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I actually have a blue one that I bought off of Massdrop recently.
> 
> I think it's a lovely watch. It has much more presence than the manufacturers images suggest. The watch has a deeper look to it than I expected and the sapphire crystal is slightly domed.
> 
> The finishing and quality seems very good for a mid range watch. All the case work is tidy and the difference between the polished and brushed sections is very clear. The dial is well finished, I don't see any rough parts or dust, and the same goes for the movement (Which is a Glycine branded Sellita SW280, I believe).
> 
> I can only speak for the blue dial. The blue dial is quite dark; almost navy blue, but it really changes quite a lot depending on the lighting you are in. Warm light makes the dial shine a lovely purple color!
> 
> I don't like the default black crocodile grain strap, because it is too wide to look good as a dressy style strap. It doesn't really taper at the buckle at all. I replaced it with a Hirsch Liberty immediately. I also don't like how easy it is to get tiny scratches on the case. I guess that's just my problem but I wish there was just a little bit of scratch protection on the metal.


Hi Dzelgris, thanks for posting!
The watch is very nice indeed (and your pictures get it quite well)!
What do you mean about some "scratch protection on the metal"?


----------



## Dzelgris

No problem! I also noticed that there was no real information on this watch so I wanted to share a few thoughts on it. I did the same in the Massdrop drop discussion for this moonphase. (I can't link it. I don't have enough posts)

For 'scratch protection', I think some companies (For example, Seiko and Citizen) use a scratch resistant coating on their steel cases. Compared to some of my other watches, I feel the Combat 6 has picked up tiny scratches really quickly.


----------



## l66666

Dzelgris said:


> No problem! I also noticed that there was no real information on this watch so I wanted to share a few thoughts on it. I did the same in the Massdrop drop discussion for this moonphase. (I can't link it. I don't have enough posts)
> 
> For 'scratch protection', I think some companies (For example, Seiko and Citizen) use a scratch resistant coating on their steel cases. Compared to some of my other watches, I feel the Combat 6 has picked up tiny scratches really quickly.


Really? I din't know about it...

Do you mean actually a physical coating, or more something like a superficial treatment, like tempered or chemical?


----------



## Dzelgris

I'm not entirely sure about the specific treatments for different brands. Seiko's Dia-Shield seems to be a DLC type hardening process: https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/duratec-t-bright-z-diashield-dlc-303581.html


----------



## Tushar90

Dzelgris said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I actually have a blue one that I bought off of Massdrop recently.
> 
> I think it's a lovely watch. It has much more presence than the manufacturers images suggest. The watch has a deeper look to it than I expected and the sapphire crystal is slightly domed.
> 
> The finishing and quality seems very good for a mid range watch. All the case work is tidy and the difference between the polished and brushed sections is very clear. The dial is well finished, I don't see any rough parts or dust, and the same goes for the movement (Which is a Glycine branded Sellita SW280, I believe).
> 
> I can only speak for the blue dial. The blue dial is quite dark; almost navy blue, but it really changes quite a lot depending on the lighting you are in. Warm light makes the dial shine a lovely purple color!
> 
> I don't like the default black crocodile grain strap, because it is too wide to look good as a dressy style strap. It doesn't really taper at the buckle at all. I replaced it with a Hirsch Liberty immediately. I also don't like how easy it is to get tiny scratches on the case. I guess that's just my problem but I wish there was just a little bit of scratch protection on the metal.


Beautiful watch! I ordered a black dial and should receive it soon.


----------



## Dub Rubb

Here is mine in black for reference. It is really hard to capture in photos, especially the moonphase as it is silver, but shows up as gold or nonexistent. Also, anyone have any strap suggestions? I would love something a little more casual.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tushar90

The watch looks really nice! 
The moonphase pops on that black dial, I have one too and will post pics soon.

You can try a vintage strap: 
https://www.bandrbands.com/black-classic-vintage-leather-watch-band.aspx

Or maybe a racing strap:
https://www.bandrbands.com/black-classic-vintage-racing-watch-strap.aspx


----------



## Dub Rubb

Tushar90 said:


> The watch looks really nice!
> The moonphase pops on that black dial, I have one too and will post pics soon.
> 
> You can try a vintage strap:
> https://www.bandrbands.com/black-classic-vintage-leather-watch-band.aspx
> 
> Or maybe a racing strap:
> https://www.bandrbands.com/black-classic-vintage-racing-watch-strap.aspx


Thanks for the strap suggestions, they definitely look like a nice fit for the watch. It is strangely difficult to find any personal experience, let alone different straps on this watch!

As far as keeping time goes, I have only worn it for one day at a time here and there and it has been great. Within -2+3. I am going to try and wear it all week, and should be able to give you a better idea. And yes, I know it is ridiculous to have a moonphase and have to reset it everytime I wear it, but I just really like it Dammit!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tushar90

Dub Rubb said:


> Thanks for the strap suggestions, they definitely look like a nice fit for the watch. It is strangely difficult to find any personal experience, let alone different straps on this watch!
> 
> As far as keeping time goes, I have only worn it for one day at a time here and there and it has been great. Within -2+3. I am going to try and wear it all week, and should be able to give you a better idea. And yes, I know it is ridiculous to have a moonphase and have to reset it everytime I wear it, but I just really like it Dammit!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


I agree,there is not a lot of details or reviews out there for this beauty.
Thanks for sharing the accuracy, that is pretty accurate. 
Yes, I'm dreading resetting the moonphase again and again, because I love wearing a variety of watches throughout the week and haven't really invested in a winder yet.
I'll try and share pics soon. Enjoy your watch.


----------



## Dub Rubb

Tushar90 said:


> I agree,there is not a lot of details or reviews out there for this beauty.
> Thanks for sharing the accuracy, that is pretty accurate.
> Yes, I'm dreading resetting the moonphase again and again, because I love wearing a variety of watches throughout the week and haven't really invested in a winder yet.
> I'll try and share pics soon. Enjoy your watch.


Just FYI, I use this website to get a general idea.
http://www.watchnetwork.com/moonphase/
It is surprisingly easy to get really really close with little effort. About the same as setting the date if you haven't worn it in a couple weeks. It isn't nearly as bad as I would have thought. It is honestly much faster and easier than setting the date on a Vostok lol.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan

Here is mine. All I can say is that this watch has outstanding value for money with the looks to go with it. The stock leather strap is pretty average so I put on an alligator embossed Hirsch leather one. My only gripe is that the crown is a bit stiff but that is because it probably needs to serviced.


----------



## l66666

Dub Rubb said:


> Here is mine in black for reference. It is really hard to capture in photos, especially the moonphase as it is silver, but shows up as gold or nonexistent. Also, anyone have any strap suggestions? I would love something a little more casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Wow! Looks wonderful on wrist! Really really nice!


----------



## Tushar90

TAG Fan said:


> Here is mine. All I can say is that this watch has outstanding value for money with the looks to go with it. The stock leather strap is pretty average so I put on an alligator embossed Hirsch leather one. My only gripe is that the crown is a bit stiff but that is because it probably needs to serviced.


I agree the stock strap is very tough and is taking a long time to break in. 
The watch otherwise is beautiful and a great value for money.


----------



## avian_gator

I just got mine from Massdrop (finally...), and I like it a lot more than I was expecting to! I wanted the white dial originally, but ended up talking myself into buying the anthracite version. I've spent the last few weeks regretting the decision and planning to sell it immediately - the pictures online (and there are very few of the anthracite dial) made it seem like there was a weird contrast between the black date wheel and the dial.

But, after seeing it in person... I LOVE IT! The black date isn't a bother at all, and the anthracite grey is much darker than I expected - it looks nearly black when viewed at the right angle.

Here's a quick pic, I'll take better ones another time.


----------



## l66666

avian_gator said:


> I just got mine from Massdrop (finally...), and I like it a lot more than I was expecting to! I wanted the white dial originally, but ended up talking myself into buying the anthracite version. I've spent the last few weeks regretting the decision and planning to sell it immediately - the pictures online (and there are very few of the anthracite dial) made it seem like there was a weird contrast between the black date wheel and the dial.
> 
> But, after seeing it in person... I LOVE IT! The black date isn't a bother at all, and the anthracite grey is much darker than I expected - it looks nearly black when viewed at the right angle.
> 
> Here's a quick pic, I'll take better ones another time.
> 
> View attachment 13250473


Yeah, it really does look very good!!!

We'll be waiting for other pics, if you can post some!


----------



## Tushar90

avian_gator said:


> I just got mine from Massdrop (finally...), and I like it a lot more than I was expecting to! I wanted the white dial originally, but ended up talking myself into buying the anthracite version. I've spent the last few weeks regretting the decision and planning to sell it immediately - the pictures online (and there are very few of the anthracite dial) made it seem like there was a weird contrast between the black date wheel and the dial.
> 
> But, after seeing it in person... I LOVE IT! The black date isn't a bother at all, and the anthracite grey is much darker than I expected - it looks nearly black when viewed at the right angle.
> 
> Here's a quick pic, I'll take better ones another time.


Looks good. 
The blue moon-phase pops against the anthracite dial.


----------



## avian_gator

Tushar90 said:


> Looks good.
> The blue moon-phase pops against the anthracite dial.


That's why I didn't go for the black or blue versions. While they look great, I wanted a dial color that would contrast the moonphase and make it more noticeable.


----------



## moberf

avian_gator said:


> That's why I didn't go for the black or blue versions. While they look great, I wanted a dial color that would contrast the moonphase and make it more noticeable.


This very point almost swayed me away from the blue to the anthracite dial. In the end I stuck with blue.















I'll be upgrading the strap soon and getting away from the croco pattern which I don't care for.


----------



## l66666

moberf said:


> This very point almost swayed me away from the blue to the anthracite dial. In the end I stuck with blue.
> View attachment 13329973
> 
> View attachment 13329969
> 
> 
> I'll be upgrading the strap soon and getting away from the croco pattern which I don't care for.


Beautiful!
It's hard to say which dial's color makes the best of the watch, actually. Classic black is right for every occasion, anthracite looks more sporty to me, blue a little bit elegant...


----------



## Pjerome

Get a winder...or hire someone to wear it when you don't.. Winder is cheaper. I have one..Her name is Sara.


----------



## VegaS10

I have the blue face and am really not liking the band. This thread as swayed me to swap it out for a brown band. Thanks!


----------



## moberf

Here's my blue dial with a brand new Hirsch Liberty band.









I am really liking this watch, and the black band started to grow on me a bit. I'll keep it around for when I want to dress it up.

My only gripe is how hard it is to hand wind.


----------



## moberf

Oh, l almost forgot. Happy full moon tonight!


----------



## Tushar90

moberf said:


> Here's my blue dial with a brand new Hirsch Liberty band.
> 
> View attachment 13341835
> 
> 
> I am really liking this watch, and the black band started to grow on me a bit. I'll keep it around for when I want to dress it up.
> 
> My only gripe is how hard it is to hand wind.


Looks good on that brown strap! Wear it in good health.
I think it will become very versatile on a Vintage Racing Strap.


----------



## moberf

Blowing the dust off this thread with another pic of my Moonphase on a navy Nick Mankey Hook Strap. Also, another update, it’s become much easier to hand wind.


----------



## l66666

Hi, everyone!
I finally got the watch.
Here's a pic on a nylon strap


----------



## acrolyu2

¡¡Es simplemente hermoso !!


----------



## l66666

acrolyu2 said:


> ¡¡Es simplemente hermoso !!


Gracias


----------

